# Did I make a good purchase electric smoker??



## Zierer (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey just bought a new smoker tonight it’s my first one ever I was going to buy the smaller one I think the 130s I believe with the solid black door but chose this one instead for 300 bucks.  from what I have read i think I have the hybrid model of the 3 models so with that note do I keep this thing or do I go back and buy the gen 2.5 where the vent is in the correct spot and so on. What mods if any do I need to make to this unit? (Vent position) or anything else, thanks! I’ve also posted a link for the one I bought below 

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/941736-masterbuilt-adventure-series-mes-140s-digital-electric-smoker.html


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 21, 2019)

This is my most recent masterbuilt as well. I don’t intend my opinion to be a deterrent, all of them have some shortcomings at the price point. Since I intended to mod it from the beginning, this may or may not be useful information for you. Out of the box I never used the chiploader, I used an amnps tray. The light is useless. The temp probe is unreliable. The unit itself holds temp far better than the 130 models I believe due to the higher wattage element, but it’s not perfect. Buy the leg kit or a stand or build a platform. I made a mailbox mod of sorts to hold the pellet tray, and I installed an Auber WiFi pid. Now it smokes consistently for 10 hours and holds temp within 5 degrees. I did a mini review that I will attempt to link here in a minute. Technical difficulties lol. 

Keep the 140s
Buy an amnps pellet tray.
Get a good wireless thermometer
This unit will serve you well with only minimum additional expense.


----------



## Zierer (Mar 21, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> This is my most recent masterbuilt as well. I don’t intend my opinion to be a deterrent, all of them have some shortcomings at the price point. Since I intended to mod it from the beginning, this may or may not be useful information for you. Out of the box I never used the chiploader, I used an amnps tray. The light is useless. The temp probe is unreliable. The unit itself holds temp far better than the 130 models I believe due to the higher wattage element, but it’s not perfect. Buy the leg kit or a stand or build a platform. I made a mailbox mod of sorts to hold the pellet tray, and I installed an Auber WiFi pid. Now it smokes consistently for 10 hours and holds temp within 5 degrees. I did a mini review that I will attempt to link here in a minute. Technical difficulties lol.
> 
> Keep the 140s
> Buy an amnps pellet tray.
> ...


I did already buy the pellet tray due to the fact everything I read said that none of these smokers create enough smoke thanks for your input I’m gonna look into doing the mailbox mod as well I was just curious if the fact the vent was on the right side vs the left was that much of a deal breaker for people. Thanks again


----------



## jted (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi, I just wanted to comment on smoke. This is not to be critical of your post about smoke. When it comes to smoke less is more. By that I mean you don't want clouds of smoke. Chips give you that. You will hear the term TBS (thin blue smoke)The AMPS will give you that. 10 to 13 hours is the norm. Many will tell you that you don't need more than 4 or 5 hours of good smoke. Here is a photo of thin blue smoke probably the best example. It is not mine it has been floating around for many years.


----------



## Zierer (Mar 22, 2019)

jted said:


> Hi, I just wanted to comment on smoke. This is not to be critical of your post about smoke. When it comes to smoke less is more. By that I mean you don't want clouds of smoke. Chips give you that. You will hear the term TBS (thin blue smoke)The AMPS will give you that. 10 to 13 hours is the norm. Many will tell you that you don't need more than 4 or 5 hours of good smoke. Here is a photo of thin blue smoke probably the best example. It is not mine it has been floating around for many years.


Thanks for clearing that up! I’m clearly learning here lol so any advice is good advice for me! I did also buy that tray so I could use it in my grill to


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 22, 2019)

Zierer said:


> I did already buy the pellet tray due to the fact everything I read said that none of these smokers create enough smoke thanks for your input I’m gonna look into doing the mailbox mod as well I was just curious if the fact the vent was on the right side vs the left was that much of a deal breaker for people. Thanks again


You will enjoy it for sure. Spend the extra 30 bucks on the mailbox mod too, it’s a real game changer


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

Is it plugged in yet ?


----------



## Zierer (Mar 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Is it plugged in yet ?


No I haven’t got it out of the box yet. It looks like the 2.5 is another 150 dollars more so I’ll probably just stay with this one.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/masterbuilt-smokers-bear’s-thoughts-findings.235820/
Didn't know if you read thru this yet . Look at what Bear says about MES 40 gen 1 . 
Take time to learn it , gonna put out some good grub .


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 22, 2019)

TBS or not, I've heard often that many pellet owners wish there was more of a smoke flavor in their meat.  I don't think the OP was talking about amount of physical smoke, I think he was talking smoke flavor inside the meat.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> TBS or not, I've heard often that many pellet owners wish there was more of a smoke flavor in their meat.  I don't think the OP was talking about amount of physical smoke, I think he was talking smoke flavor inside the meat.


I agree with you , but I think you're in the wrong thread .


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 22, 2019)

Was talking about post #3


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2019)

The exhaust on the right side, I believe means that is not a gen 2, which had many problems...  I believe that will be a good smoker for you...  


Zierer said:


> I was just curious if the fact the vent was on the right side vs the left was that much of a deal breaker for people. Thanks again


----------



## jted (Mar 22, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> TBS or not, I've heard often that many pellet owners wish there was more of a smoke flavor in their meat.  I don't think the OP was talking about amount of physical smoke, I think he was talking smoke flavor inside the meat.



 Lots of White or bad smoke is not what most people want. It is also called dirty smoke. It will give your meat a strong creosote taste. That being said not every one has the same taste profile.The AMNPS is probably the most popular mod. Owners of the tray know you can light both ends if that is what you want and you will still get 6 or more hours of smoke. Not many folks  compare their electric to a stick burner or gravity fed smoker. If chips worked so well, people would not buy the AMNPS. Jted


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 22, 2019)

I have burned 2 amnps trays at the same time in my mailbox mod, for large muscle meats I think it’s incredible. I should clarify, I wouldn’t do that with straight hickory, mesquite, or oak! I use blends of hickory maple cherry or oak maple cherry most often.


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 22, 2019)

jted said:


> Lots of White or bad smoke is not what most people want. It is also called dirty smoke. It will give your meat a strong creosote taste. That being said not every one has the same taste profile.The AMNPS is probably the most popular mod. Owners of the tray know you can light both ends if that is what you want and you will still get 6 or more hours of smoke. Not many folks  compare their electric to a stick burner or gravity fed smoker. If chips worked so well, people would not buy the AMNPS. Jted




Maybe I wasn't clear in my post.  I was saying a lot of people have said their pellot smoker doesn't give the meat enough smoke flavor which is why they use additional methods which was my point to the original poster not the amount of good or bad smoke.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 22, 2019)

I couldnt be happier with mine, is it perfect, for me yes, for others maybe not. Took a bit to learn it but once I did, turns out some damn good food.

I know a lot of folks praise the AMPS tray, cant say yay or nay about it bc I havent used it, but the chip loader works for me. I dont mind going out every so often, not yet at least to reload it.

I do mix different chips, maybe hickory and apple. Experiment and you will find a mix you like.

Mine will be fired up tomorrow with a pork butt rubbed with salt, pepper, onion garlic and a bit of chipotle powder.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear in my post.


No ,,, I mis understood , when you said pellet smoker , I thought pellet grill . There was another thread on the subject using a tube smoker in a pellet grill / no smoke flavor . My bad . 
I agree with your comment . I have moved to a good quality pellet that's made for the tray or tube . BIG difference in smoke flavor and burn quality .


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 24, 2019)

I would love to get the rec tec bull but i have to wait for my joe to die. My friend has one and loves it. I havent tried a brisket on my joe in a very long time. I think i will try one this summer if i can wake up early enough


----------



## dr k (Mar 24, 2019)

When I did the PID mod  I realized the bulb socket had screw terminals so I  put a block of wood on the outside of the smoker and drilled through the inside hole out. The manual says 15 or 25 watts but since I wired and shrink tubed a16 guage extension cord for a  40 watt bulb the light is worth while. Plug in on, unplug off. Sealed with with RTV 700° silicone.


----------



## Zierer (Mar 24, 2019)

dr k said:


> View attachment 391362
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s the PID mod?


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 24, 2019)

Pid is a stand alone controller , not sure why dr k posted that


----------



## dr k (Mar 25, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> This is my most recent masterbuilt as well. I don’t intend my opinion to be a deterrent, all of them have some shortcomings at the price point. Since I intended to mod it from the beginning, this may or may not be useful information for you. Out of the box I never used the chiploader, I used an amnps tray. The light is useless. The temp probe is unreliable. The unit itself holds temp far better than the 130 models I believe due to the higher wattage element, but it’s not perfect. Buy the leg kit or a stand or build a platform. I made a mailbox mod of sorts to hold the pellet tray, and I installed an Auber WiFi pid. Now it smokes consistently for 10 hours and holds temp within 5 degrees. I did a mini review that I will attempt to link here in a minute. Technical difficulties lol.
> 
> Keep the 140s
> Buy an amnps pellet tray.
> ...



I quoted your post #2 but forgot to insert it in my post #20.  It was in regards to the light being useless.  Since I bypassed the Mes electronics for the PID controller, using only the high heat wiring, I lost the ability to turn on the light so I did what I mentioned above with a 40 watt bulb for useful light.  The ceramic socket is stamped 75 watts so I got the highest wattage with that style of bulb base.


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 25, 2019)

dr k said:


> I quoted your post #2 but forgot to insert it in my post #20.  It was in regards to the light being useless.  Since I bypassed the Mes electronics for the PID controller, using only the high heat wiring, I lost the ability to turn on the light so I did what I mentioned above with a 40 watt bulb for useful light.  The ceramic socket is stamped 75 watts so I got the highest wattage with that style of bulb base.


Ahhh! Now it makes sense to me lol


----------

